# Hello fellow peoples of preparedness and bushcraft



## Jrazz1323 (Oct 8, 2014)

I am new to the site stumbled upon just browsing various forums for some actual preppers and bushcraftsmen (and women) instantly loved it I'm in class bored as shit so I figured I'd make my first post a suggestion for anyone who believes that there is a real possibility for a serious change in the way humans live in the near future. READ DAN BROWN, INFERNO. This book is absolutely amazing a but thick if you don't like reading but, a hell of a book not going to spoil anything but I'll say its based on a global pandemic. Thought it would be appropriate considering there are quite a few posts on Ebola in this forum. Regardless an amazing book remember as some guy once said knowledge weighs nothing so load up on it before SHTF.           . Have a good one and remember its not if but when.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi. I've read a couple of Dan Browns books, years ago. I have'nt read that one. I'll have to look for it.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

welcome from Michigan!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome from Arizona


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad you made it over here.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Howdy. I'm pretty new here myself but it seems like a pretty good bunch of folks, feels comfy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Stick said:


> Howdy. I'm pretty new here myself but it seems like a pretty good bunch of folks, feels comfy.


Stick (curious name :lol, welcome to you as well


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Howdy from north Texas.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome. I do not think there will be an apocalyptic event in the near future but I always plan for bad weather and extended power outages.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello from Minnesota.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I do not think there will be an apocalyptic event in the near future but I always plan for bad weather and extended power outages.


That's the neat thing about apocalyptic events -- they sneak up on you when you are least expecting it. 
You know -- just when you think it is safe to go back in the water .... chomp!

WELCOME Jrazz


----------



## Jrazz1323 (Oct 8, 2014)

Indeed it does^


----------



## Jrazz1323 (Oct 8, 2014)

I by no means a conspiracy theorist more so have little to no faith in the government, the grid, and see a serious problem with over population which will lead to grid failures more disease etc. Its not so much if but when something is gonna happen. Same as all the other smart people on this forum being prepared is key.


----------



## Jrazz1323 (Oct 8, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Welcome. I do not think there will be an apocalyptic event in the near future but I always plan for bad weather and extended power outages.





Jrazz1323 said:


> I by no means a conspiracy theorist more so have little to no faith in the government, the grid, and see a serious problem with over population which will lead to grid failures more disease etc. Its not so much if but when something is gonna happen. Same as all the other smart people on this forum being prepared is key. Even for weather and such


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello and Welcome M8


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome from KY


----------

